# Added 2 Plugs To Slides



## kmonty1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I added two GFI plugs to either side of my pantry. There are no plugs on the side of the slides so plugging in computers or cell phones to charge you had to run the cord across the floor to under the sink or to the bathroom. Very easy to install if you know how to do basic electrical work.
I uses some old work boxes to install the boxes in the wall where the electric cord is stored under the pantry. I did use 2 GFI plugs (one on each side) since they are not wired to the panel under the stove, NO BREAKER, so be careful. I wired the plugs into the junction box that was installed with the trailer where the outside cord is connected to the wire going to the breaker box. So there is technically a breaker outside on the pole. I used 20 amp GFI plugs so not to overload anything. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

kmonty1 said:


> I added two GFI plugs to either side of my pantry. There are no plugs on the side of the slides so plugging in computers or cell phones to charge you had to run the cord across the floor to under the sink or to the bathroom. Very easy to install if you know how to do basic electrical work.
> I uses some old work boxes to install the boxes in the wall where the electric cord is stored under the pantry. I did use 2 GFI plugs (one on each side) since they are not wired to the panel under the stove, NO BREAKER, so be careful. I wired the plugs into the junction box that was installed with the trailer where the outside cord is connected to the wire going to the breaker box. So there is technically a breaker outside on the pole. I used 20 amp GFI plugs so not to overload anything. Here are some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1967


The breaker on the pole is a 30 amp breaker for protecting the whole trailer and is too much breaker for these 20 amp circuits. A option would be to wire in a 20 amp breaker in line before your 1st added outlet and protect them. I wouldnt leave them hooked "direct" to the main feed like this. The outlets are a great idea though...


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

There is no difference between the current capacity of a 15A and a 20A outlet, only that the 20A outlet lets you use a plug with the 90 degree prong, so that does not give you any additional protection. You have the possibility of an eletrical problem causing 30A from the pedestal to be drawn through either 14ga(15A rated) or 12ga(20A rated), whichever you used.

The correct installation would be a an additional circuit breaker protecting the appropriately sized wire, or just run an extension cord(of correct size) directly to the 20A outlet on the pedestal. A 30A breaker "protecting" #14 or #12 wire would keep me up at night. Also, one GFCI outlet would have been adaquate, since everything connected to it would be protected, provided the connections were correct to the "Load" and "Line" terminals.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Bob Landry said:


> There is no difference between the current capacity of a 15A and a 20A outlet


Umm, isn't one rated for 15 amps and the other is rated for 20 amps?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

"There is no difference between the current capacity of a 15A and a 20A outlet"...

Umm, wrong. The 20 amp rated outlet is designed and manufactured to be safe (read: "Underwriters Listed" and "Meets the National Electrical Code") with 20 amps (2400 watts) of power flowing through it. Doesn't get too hot, etc.

The 15 amp rated outlet is safe carrying 1800 watts of power.

There really is a difference and that must be considered when selecting outlets for a particular circuit. Pulling 33% more power through an outlet rated for 1800 watts is definitely hazardous.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

kmonty1 said:


> So there is technically a breaker outside on the pole. I used 20 amp GFI plugs so not to overload anything. Here are some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1967


This is a great idea and I intend to do something similar on my trailer in the next week or so. However, I think you need to rewire through a 15 or 20 amp breaker, even if it is just a small junction box with a breaker next to the connection where the power cable comes in. You can get one of these at any home supply store. You need at least a 10AWG wire for a 30 amp circuit between the breaker box and the power cable connection. After the breaker, you can use either 14AWG (15 Amp) or 12AWG (20 Amp) for the connection to the outlet. For this application, a 15 amp circuit is acceptable.

The GFI is ok, but is not necessary since this is outlet is not outdoors or near a water source. As stated above, only one GFI is required in a circuit, everything downstream is protected. Be aware that the GFI does not protect the cable from overload, it will only trip when it detects ground current. Its main purpose is to prevent electrocutions, not overloads.

Until you install a separate breaker, I would only plug into a 20 amp outlet at the campground, assuming you used 12AWG wire. If you used 14AWG wire, I would not plug in until the appropriate protection (15 amp) is installed on the circuit. Sure, you may get by and nothing may happen, but then again the consequences of an electrical fire are pretty severe and not worth the risk in my opinion.

DAN


----------

